# Quick Successful Herping



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2011)

went for a quick herp at my usual place and was pretty happy with what i found


found 8 Little whip snake (i usually find 1 or 2 !! )


Now you see me








Now you dont






Pre shed






with all his mates











Spotted Marsh frog







Marbled gecko











Bougainvilles skink











Jacky dragon






this one was VERY nice, pics dont show its colour, that gold on it really stood out and its head pattern was crazy

sleeping






awake












getting my dlsr next week hopefully  
let me know which pic is your fave !


----------



## PeppersGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

The first one's awesome, but they're all pretty cool


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks 
yeah i really like how the first one turned out


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 4, 2011)

love the now you see me now you dont ones they are too cool!


----------



## Fang101 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great shots, love the 2nd last picture, the two frogs look pretty and the first pic came out nice with its head out like that.


----------



## jordanmulder (Dec 4, 2011)

That jacky dragon does have some good colour!


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice finds! Looks like you have a great spot for the Little Whip Snakes. Lerista are always good to see since they tend to be such secretive creatures.

Regards,
David


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

"let me know which pic is your fave !"

The second slug one. Deserves a quote, like "how did they all lose their clothes?"


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks everyone 

yes its a pretty good spot david! its only small but theres alot of wildlife in it, though alot of people go there, and alot of it now has been taken over by teens and used for bmx tracks :/
yes i love finding lerista, i tend to find they hide under completely flat rocks in fine soil, when you flip the rock they will either be on the surface and run or dig straight away or half burrowed with their tails showing, or sometimes i just dig around untill i uncover one ... they are so fast and the speed of how they burrow is crazy !


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice pics, I'll have to come down and get you to show me a Little Whip.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 10, 2011)

no i will show you nothing 
hah thanks


----------

